# Case officer to Visa!



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all, just wondering how long your personal experiences are of obtaining your visas after submitting everything your case officers.

We have completed the application to our case officer (exactly a week ago) and now await a decision on our visa grants.

For us this is worst part as we have just about ran out of patience waiting and waiting and waiting, it's been one hellish road to travel on and we are so glad it's over but are wondering how long it took you guys.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Scottishcelts, 

We did everything through an agent but I know that it was only a few weeks after we had the medicals done for our independent skilled visa. 

You're on the final stretch and it will be soooooo worth it!

Let us know when you hear something.

Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi,

We came out on the old 139 Designated Area Sponsored visa.

We submitted our main application at the end of May 2006 and got our visas mid March 2007. It's a l-o-n-g wait! But, you've got this far which is an achievement! Start planning now (if you haven't already). Research removers/short-term & long-term rentals. Have a look at the sticky at the top of the forum page "A list of things you need to do before you emigrate". Then go and have lie down with a cold compress 

Dolly


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Dolly said:


> Hi,
> 
> We came out on the old 139 Designated Area Sponsored visa.
> 
> ...


Hello,

I had appliled on 28 APril 2011 for GSM 176 Family sponsor visa.
Till now no CO has been assigned.
Kindly let me know when exactly CO will be assigned.
Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## FWL (Jun 20, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Hello,
> 
> I had appliled on 28 APril 2011 for GSM 176 Family sponsor visa.
> Till now no CO has been assigned.
> ...


How is she meant to know the answer? Every case is different.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

FWL said:


> How is she meant to know the answer? Every case is different.


thanks i just want to know rough estimate so that some sort of darkenss is removed.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sandeep malhotra said:


> thanks i just want to know rough estimate so that some sort of darkenss is removed.


As has been pointed out, each case is indeed very different and are affected by various factors, which in some case would lead to an increased processing time.

DIAC publishes their current progress and as of today, they are have allocated all applications lodged before 1st December 2010 (for priority 4 applicants), so you are still a few months away. Keep a look out on DIAC's website - they update it every 2 weeks.

Estimated Allocation Times


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

thanks i have look into the estiamtes published by DIAC . As per them my priority is 3 and CO has to be assigned before 30 Aug 2011 but till now no CO has been assigned
Thanks a lot 
Kindly rectify me if i have read the DIAC web site not correctly


----------



## Bunyip02 (Apr 11, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> thanks i have look into the estiamtes published by DIAC . As per them my priority is 3 and CO has to be assigned before 30 Aug 2011 but till now no CO has been assigned
> Thanks a lot
> Kindly rectify me if i have read the DIAC web site not correctly


176 family sponsored is priority 4 now, as of July 1st 2011. Only 176 state sponsored is priority 3. You will have to wait patiently for a few more months before you get a co, emailing DIAC will not speed up your allocation, it in fact slows the processing down, so try to sit tight for now and wait.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

thanks i am waiting hope i get positive result soon thanks once again


----------

